# Spraying preprimed base trim and doors



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I want to use my earlex hvlp to spray white something on trim and doors that are preprimed white and want to use the easiest product out there. I'm looking for a product that may not need to be thinned. I'm willing to go somewhere like sherwin Williams and have something mixed that is just the right thing. Does anyone know what is just the right thing? One time someone suggested tinted lacquer. Is that an option? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't think you will find anything that you don't need to thin. It's also been my experience that straight latex sprays better then Acrylic latex. I have had good luck spraying Olympic Icon thinned about 10%, with my Earlex 6900.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I figured that about the thinning, but was hoping. Thanks.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

which tip(s) do yo have available? I've also got a 6900 and I've had better luck matching tips to fluid viscosity than trying to adjust the viscosity to the tip because thinning too much can change the performance of the product.

I like using enamel for trim work but that might just be me. I think most of the 6900's were shipped with 2.0mm tips and you should be able to shoot enamel with that. IMHO, if you want to shoot latex, you would probably be better off moving up to 2.5mm tip.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I just sprayed some of Ace Hardware's brand (Clark+Kensington I think) hi gloss "ultra white" latex with my 5500. I only added 1 viscosity cup full of Flotroll, no water. I sprayed with 2.0mm tip and it did reasonable well.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I have the 1.5 and 2.0. Thats good info, thanks guys. Ive sprayed latex and enamel and had much better luck with enamel.


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

here you go…Target Coatings will tint their EM6xxx product

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?221666-Recommendation-for-HVLP-sprayer-for-Latex-Paint


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

For my demonstrations I use Valspar Signature latex, thin with 4 oz water, add 2 oz Floetrol, stir with mixer in drill for 1 minute. Use 1.5mm needle, spray from 6" away.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks folks. Sam ive done your process and it worked pretty good. Thanks again. This is for an office building that my wife bought. Im looking for a very durable finish that dries quickly and is easy cleanup. I think ive settled on something from sherwin williams called kem aqua plus. Cleanup with alcohol. That is unless you tell me im gonna ruin my sprayer.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Sucky, I'm gonna call Target tomorrow. This product may be better. Even with shipping it may be a bit cheaper than getting the other and I won't have to make an hour drive.


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

For spraying latex on preprimed doors and trim, a decent quality airless is the way to go. The Graco handhelds are nice if your only painting a few cups, if you are painting a whole lot the non handheld is a really good choice. I painted 1400+ linear feet of trim (finding a spot to let them dry is more of challenge) and 30 doors.

I did all the doors in a day, the trim took a few days as I only had so much room in my garage.

If the trim is preprimed MDF trim, I would spray the backs if they are not primed.

With an airless the painting goes fast so keep the gun moving. Painting a door (all sides) took less them 5 minutes. Setting them up and moving them to the drying rack too more time.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Sherwin willams, Kem Aqua, a tinted acrylic finish, works well. shoot a coat, scuff with 320, do a second coat and roll on


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys. I purchased and used a product from target coating which I believe is similar to the kem aqua. I called about the kem aqua, but i had to drive about an hour to get it. The target coating em6500 was shipped to me for a bit cheaper, but it is described as a tinted acrylic lacquer. I'm very happy with it. I thinned it about 10% with water and it sprayed very nicely with my hvlp and the 1.5 needle.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Bill, are you Bill born in 1974 like me or is there some other significance to your name.


----------

